

Why Every Tech Entrepreneur Should Learn to Code - klimuk
http://incube.us/?p=48

======
acm46
I think all of these points are valid, but I'd like to add another: being
technical substantially increases your credibility among potential employees,
VCs, and fellow entrepreneurs. Even if you're not planning to be the back-end
systems guy or the rock-star designer once your company scales (and chances
are, if you're a founder, you won't be), having coding competency helps you
make those hires more easily and will win the respect of your more technical
employees. VCs also love it when you're the one who has built the first few
prototypes of your site and haven't simply outsourced the work to others.

